# Death of Fighter.



## Tez3 (Apr 12, 2016)

The announcement from John Kavanagh.
"It is with heavy hearts that we mourn the passing of Portuguese fighter Joao Carvalho. On Saturday, April 9, the fighter suffered a medical issue following his three round TKO stoppage loss at a Total Extreme Fighting (TEF) Championship event at the National Stadium in Dublin Ireland. IAPA is working diligently with TEF to gather and evaluate all relevant facts and event processes and will participate in any investigation. Our condolences and thoughts, though, are with Joao’s family and friends and we kindly ask everyone to respect their privacy at this time."

RIP.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 12, 2016)

.


----------



## Steve (Apr 12, 2016)

That's a shame.   What happened?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 12, 2016)

Seems like the number of deaths from professional fighting is increasing.


----------



## Buka (Apr 12, 2016)

.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 12, 2016)

As far as I've heard no one knows what happened, Ais Daly was saying that everything was in order, no safety issues etc. she didn't see the fight because she was out the back with another fighter, Conor McGregor said though the fight should have been stopped early. The talk is though that the fighter took the fight at the last minute and wasn't really prepared, I don't know anymore than that at the moment.
There is a fund set up to pay funeral costs and to support his family. It's in Euros, Click here to support João Carvalho's fund by Paul Cowzer


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 12, 2016)

.


----------



## Ironbear24 (Apr 12, 2016)

How unfortunate. I wish him and his family well.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 12, 2016)

.


----------



## marques (Apr 13, 2016)

Spar lightly.
Avoid fighting.


----------



## Buka (Apr 20, 2016)

Might just be for publicity, but Connor McGregor, who was ringside at this fight, says he just retired.

McGregor says he's retiring; pulled from UFC 200


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Buka said:


> Might just be for publicity, but Connor McGregor, who was ringside at this fight, says he just retired.
> 
> McGregor says he's retiring; pulled from UFC 200



There is something going on, whether it gets made public or not I don't know.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 20, 2016)

It appears it is over money.  McGregor wants 10 million for his next fight.

Conor McGregor Pulled From UFC 200 Card, Wanted $10 Million For Fight


----------



## Steve (Apr 20, 2016)

he will be fighting again within 2 years.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Fighter is still dead.


----------

